# Who keeps smallmouths from the GREAT MIAMI?



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Im pissed I was at the lower dam today and I saw people with a stringer full of fish..yeah its cool to take Channel Cats, but who takes a stringer of smallmouths and leave them sittin in the sun roasting in shallow water..with your kids throwing rocks at them.

SHAKE MY HEAD


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Anybody with a fishing license and a stringer? It's not like smallmouth are an endangered spieces.


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was down there today and a kid had a 15lb flat head on a stringer...i think he should have released it.Its to big to eat, a fish that old has to be full of pesticides.Besides channels are better eaters.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

mason08 said:


> I was down there today and a kid had a 15lb flat head on a stringer...i think he should have released it.Its to big to eat, a fish that old has to be full of pesticides.Besides channels are better eaters.


I seen that I was down there


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Im just a Smallmouth and Largemouth bass lover..I hate seeing them come out of the water and put on stringers


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

i'm with you on that one.. part of the reason i have been posting fewer pictures of fish lately. hate to give away location and come back and see something like that.. everyone has their own rights as a fisherman though i guess. its not that it is going to wipe out a species but i know more than one fisherman on here would be uneasy seeing that. imo there are sport fish and then there are fish to be eaten (crappie perch walleye ect.)..better eating anyways


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I eat every legal smallmouth and largemouth I catch!!!!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

the only time ive had to eat a bass was when a smallie out of the upper cuyahoga swallowed my tube, it was probably about 16"-17"... it was pretty good, but i would never just catch bass to eat regularly like some people. yea ive seen some people that are obviously feeding they're family. but why wouldnt you just catch some bluegills, or crappie?? they arent that hard to catch, they taste better than bass, and all you really need is red worms, maggots, small hooks and a float!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll go in after it said:


> You know what pisses me off ? *******'s who think they own the river and that everyone must do as they do . And to think that same person was going to take an endangered fish and put it in an aquarium at bass pro . My wife and I enjoyed eating a delicious fish that we cooked whole and did not waste a bit , and I think it is criminal to judge me for that . I also was offered a flathead and said no and we put it back in the river . Just because you can't catch a fish you get pissed off . I think you will see me again and I may have a few more word's for you son . You are not God and have no right to judge anyone . I took 1 2 pound bass to eat and you have the nerve to publically criticize me ? I should also contact your employer's and inform them of your action's . Beware your action's you have crossed a line here . I am also reporting this to the adminstrator's here


Anyone in our relatively free soceity has the right to judge another person if they feel like it,it's their right to do so if they want. Just as it's your right to do what you did if by legal means. You'll have crossed a biger line if you try to go tattle to his employer like a little girl. His place of employment has no bearing on this subject so to include them you'd be escalating this to a place where it should never go. Not even sure the ADMINS on here will really care about this either. He politely posted his opinions on what he seen without breaking any of the TOS. Somebody needs a tad thicker skin I'd say.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

its just the internet man its not like he said your name or anything you have the right to keep fish if thats what you choose to do. If he said your name thats one thing but he didnt at all not trying to stick up for anyone but good grief .


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll go in after it said:


> Ok once and for all a stringer full of fish ? I had 1 2 pound bass . It was on a stringer and was not suffering it was even cloudy and I was alone and have no kid's . He was not upset when I showed him exactly where I caught the fish and moved so he could fish there . I told him I was taking the fish . I am upset because for no fault of my own I may have lost many potential friend's here . What is wrong with taking a fish to eat for gosh sake's . I have been fishing for over 40 year's and I have helped countless people catch fish and gone out of my way to help kid's catch their first fish even give away hook's bobber's whatever they needed to have the proper tackle . This is the first and I hope only time someone crticize's me in a public forum or anywhere for that matter . What has happened to this sport ? We are all out there to have fun and be considerate of other people fishing .


Whoa I know this was bad timing but this message went to the people i saw this morning the only reason i was mad about it was the fact i saw kids throwing rocks at the fish on the stinger ...This all happened aroundn 11 am..sorry didnt mean to sound like a ass...but good catch on the smallie it was one of the nicest i seen this week pulled out...Again wasnt tryn to be a jerk..


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank's for your apology .


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

i dont know if you got my private message..but again I wasnt being a jerk if you ever want to meet up at the river and do some fishing shoot me a message I could learn from you and you could learn from me. Again im sorry this thread wasnt towards you were talking about like 10 years olds throwing rocks at fish on the stringer and laughing thats like someone throwing rocks at my dog while he sick in the backyard..you were professional about everything..let me know if you got my message in private...Thanks Man


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I got your message and thanks . Again it is the title that got me . Look's like you were pissed at somebody else but the last thing you saw was kid's throwing rock's at my bass and I would be pissed at them too . As it was getting dark somebody came down and picked it up and looked at it . I moved my stringer after that . Would like to go back but there are some wild kid's and adult's there guess that's due to the location . They started yelling and cussing about dark and after hearing about gun's and knive's on this forum I decided to move . Up above the dam it was peacefull and quite very relaxing but not many bite's


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll go in after it said:


> I got your message and thanks . Again it is the title that got me . Look's like you were pissed at somebody else but the last thing you saw was kid's throwing rock's at my bass and I would be pissed at them too . As it was getting dark somebody came down and picked it up and looked at it . I moved my stringer after that . Would like to go back but there are some wild kid's and adult's there guess that's due to the location . They started yelling and cussing about dark and after hearing about gun's and knive's on this forum I decided to move . Up above the dam it was peacefull and quite very relaxing but not many bite's


Yeah its not the nicest area to be at during night time...If you go down the river more theres a warm water discharge come from the water treatment plant where ive got some smallies sauger whitebass shovelheads..its an allright place to go right now but better towards the end of september in the morning..you should give it a try sometime.


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Anyone in our relatively free soceity has the right to judge another person if they feel like it,it's their right to do so if they want. Just as it's your right to do what you did if by legal means. You'll have crossed a biger line if you try to go tattle to his employer like a little girl. His place of employment has no bearing on this subject so to include them you'd be escalating this to a place where it should never go. Not even sure the ADMINS on here will really care about this either. He politely posted his opinions on what he seen without breaking any of the TOS. Somebody needs a tad thicker skin I'd say.


thats what im saying. Everybody has there own opinion.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll go in after it said:


> Beware your action's you have crossed a line here . I am also reporting this to the adminstrator's here


Unless something posted was deleted, the original poster didn't identify you. Calm down.



I'll go in after it said:


> I think It may be my fault this turned out this way .


Your thinking is correct.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

This site is quickly passing jerry springer in ratings.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol everybody love everybody! I'm very happy everyone was able to work this one out. Seeing how crazy the crowd is at the lower dam I may have to scope and do some people watching/catfishing!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

you have no idea how crazy some people and the kids are you will encounter there.. if you catch a channel cat (any size) or sucker, there is a 50% chance that one of the guys mozying around but not really doing anything will approach you and offer you 25cents for it lol

if you go back and edit a post it doesn't update the time? Odd. Maybe an offer for a change of heart.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

I fish down there quite a bit and it's hard to deal with some of the shenanigans. I saw a guy keeping every Smallmouth he was catching to "stock his buddy's pond with" this same guy caught a small Saugeye and offered it to me for catfish bait, even though I was having a hard time netting shad I said no and said "I don't use sport fish for bait". He said "I use them all the time at Catfishermans Paradise and they kill for bait" I said "don't let a Game Warden see you" he then tried to give me a White Bass for bait, didn't even faze him. 


Relax! It's just fishing.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Trey I think I met that guy up at acton . Same story exactly with a bunch of dink saugeye in a live basket . Met another guy at winton who had a bucket of tiny bass and was taking it to catfisherman's paradise . I have never been to a paylake mostly I guess because I am to cheap but it just doesn't seem as sporting .


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Oop's Big Jame's that reply was for you


----------



## get ur "fish on" (Jun 20, 2011)

Big James said:


> I fish down there quite a bit and it's hard to deal with some of the shenanigans. I saw a guy keeping every Smallmouth he was catching to "stock his buddy's pond with" this same guy caught a small Saugeye and offered it to me for catfish bait, even though I was having a hard time netting shad I said no and said "I don't use sport fish for bait". He said "I use them all the time at Catfishermans Paradise and they kill for bait" I said "don't let a Game Warden see you" he then tried to give me a White Bass for bait, didn't even faze him.
> 
> 
> Relax! It's just fishing.


i saw big james at the dam last night and he was doing horrible. he had to move to 3 different spots and no luck at each one :S. ;[ ........ so the guy probably was offering him fish out of pitty ........ -dougie


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

get ur "fish on";1237805 said:


> i saw big james at the dam last night and he was doing horrible. he had to move to 3 different spots and no luck at each one :S. ;[ ........ so the guy probably was offering him fish out of pitty ........ -dougie


I only moved to get away from the guys who kept casting over other people's lines. ;-)


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

wow this sounds like a great place to fish i'll stick a canoe so i don't have to deal with other people.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> This site is quickly passing jerry springer in ratings.


ahah this sight has been you just have to hit the right forum at the right time ahah


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

longhaulpointer said:


> wow this sounds like a great place to fish i'll stick a canoe so i don't have to deal with other people.


I'll second that!!! Thank god I dont fish these "infested" locations! I'll take the scenery in via Kayak...much more peaceful.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a good argument on here then you guys kissed and made up. I am disappointed this could of really gotten good.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i dont see the problem with taking a few fish to eat, i do it all the time. im not fishing that location but i dont think it should matter anyway. no need to throw rocks at the fish but i love to eat them.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

In reference to a couple post here I knew Jerry Springer he even asked me to go to a party with him the night of the famous hooker's and bounced check incedent . Yes Mayhall and I kissed and made up he is a really nice guy I enjoyed talking to him while I was fishing and he is the only person I know who has ever caught a spoonbill . As I said before I feel like it was my fault now , all just a big misunderstanding and a serie's of unfortunate coincidence's . Unless Jerry Springer call's and want's us on the show !


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys it is fishing right? For the most part unless your fishing with a single non barbed hook.... If your catching bass with a lure with 6 hooks on it(2 trebles), that fish is often mortally wounded anyway. Largemouth, smallmouth, turkey, deer...? Also many studies have shown that bodies of water often need a certain amount of fish removed or growth can be stunted. Personally I think that if your going to intentionally wound an animal and then release it for ''sport'' well then you can't really judge others for keeping their catch.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Smallmouther said:


> Hey guys it is fishing right? For the most part unless your fishing with a single non barbed hook.... If your catching bass with a lure with 6 hooks on it(2 trebles), that fish is often mortally wounded anyway. Largemouth, smallmouth, turkey, deer...? Also many studies have shown that bodies of water often need a certain amount of fish removed or growth can be stunted. Personally I think that if your going to intentionally wound an animal and then release it for ''sport'' well then you can't really judge others for keeping their catch.


Wow...you really think most released fish caught with trebles are mortally wounded? That is so far from the truth...


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

my trebles generally find the corners of mouths, which has occasionally resulted in some minor damage to the mouth but nothing beyond that. I know I have caught the same fish more than once and the fish and it's mouth were completely fine, so to my experience trebles are far from fatal.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

longhaulpointer said:


> wow this sounds like a great place to fish i'll stick a canoe so i don't have to deal with other people.


I wouldnt put a canoe in there. We had firemen out there on a training mission, they had to be rescued. That incident was actually not funny; there was also an episode of Rescue 911 filmed in that exact spot.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

My friends and I have put a raft in like that below the lower dam and rode it downstream but THAT is a suicide mission.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been in the open ocean in 15' to 20' waves in a kayak , gone thru a tidal bore that was like class 5 rapid's when it went thru a narrow passage and video taped shark's up to 15' for fun underwater with nobody else around at depth's up to 450 feet deep , but going over that dam anytime scare's me .


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

I think maybe you missed the word "often" And really fishing for "sport"?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

:T I remember the first time I went over the Hamilton dam, it seems like it was only yesterday. 

It was in a barrel, dried white oak with tarred seams. I had only one little hole to breath through, which made it tough for me to video the wild 20' catfish at the foot of the dam. All by myself I might add, if you don't include the hamster that was supposed to keep the little hole above water. Man, that little critter was plumb tuckered out by the time we were pulled to safety by Paris Hilton. 

Jerry Springer wasn't able to come with me that day, he was partyin`with some guy in a kayak. 

Seriously though, it is a dangerous place and has claimed more than a few people over the years.:C


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Agreed, if you do a simple search you'll see a lot of tragic stories of people losing their lives. I can't understand why people take these risks, but I still pray that they don't pay the ultimate price for a lapse in judgement.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

I missed something, I don't understand the last several posts. One guy said he was going to use a canoe to stay away from other people, personally that didn't come across as a serious comment. The other guy just said he put a raft in BELOW the dam which isn't a big deal, people put in with kayaks and canoes there all the time.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I was wondering about that myself as long as you don't launch right next to the dam which would be extremely difficult , It would be no problem . Going over the dam is what scare's me . It is the design of the dam that create's the hazard almost like a vortex up next to the dam . You might pop right out and it might grab you and tumble you like clothe's in a dryer . But if you have any common sense and stay away from it no problema


----------

